

Chrome and Chrome, What is Chrome? - bdfh42
http://www.cringely.com/2009/11/chrome-and-chrome-what-is-chrome/

======
Readmore
Usually I like cringley but he's lost it this time.

"It wasn’t always so, but now we have Java and Java extensions in the browser,
so the UI capabilities are much better." - WTF?

"Google will make tons of money from its app store. Remember that unapproved
applications won’t be able to run on the Chrome OS and the best (maybe only)
way to find approved apps will be through a Google store as pioneered by Apple
with iTunes." - The 'App Store' is just a list of Web Apps, Google isn't going
to make anything off of user accessing web apps through ChromeOS, just like
Firefox doesn't make any money when users access Google Docs.

~~~
eastmad
The first error is embarrasing. The second might come to pass, but only if
Google want to commit suicide.

